# Can Not get to facebook



## deleted03022011 (Jun 30, 2010)

i can not get to facebook, but my internet is working
tired firefox, chrome, safari
They all say they can not get to the server or the generic page doesnt work screen. Chrome offers more information and when i click it says this is the original error info "Error 10 (net::ERR_ACCESS_DENIED): Unknown error."
i have recently used the Self Control app to block facebook but that has been over for more than a day.
I have checked my host file, and erased the cache to update it.
I have run a trace route.
These are the results.


> Last login: Tue Jun 29 22:15:17 on ttys000
> ryan-holliss-macbook-pro:~ Ryan$ traceroute facebook.com
> traceroute: Warning: facebook.com has multiple addresses; using 69.63.189.16
> traceroute to facebook.com (69.63.189.16), 64 hops max, 52 byte packets
> ...


Why can't i get to Facebook?
My internet is working, obviously.
I do not know what the problem is.
I can get to Facebook and login through a proxy, but the captcha does not load through any proxy i tried. 
Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

The problem is still that self control app you used, hence all the permission denied errors you are getting. What was that app, and what does it do? Also list exacting all you did to get rid of the app and it's influence.


----------



## deleted03022011 (Jun 30, 2010)

It automatically quits blocking the websites after the amount of time you specify. Its time has been up for more than a day. Most of the websites that it blocks are now available, except for facebook.com and now i discovered amazon.com.


----------



## deleted03022011 (Jun 30, 2010)

I went to the home page for the app and found this



> Q: The block is over but I still can’t access the site, how can I fix it?
> 
> Refresh the page. If that doesn’t work, set the timer for 1 minute, do another block, and try again once the time has expired.


but unfortunately the app is stuck on the 0:00 timer with out even starting yet. This is also in the FAQ and it says i have to contact him for a fix.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

I guess you know what to do next then.


----------

